# mit php in  *.ini Datei schreiben



## Chronix (6. August 2006)

Kennt jemand vorgefertigte funktionen um mit php *.ini Dateien zu bearbeiten?
Habe im Netz nichts gefunden und das ganze über die funktionen für *.txt Dateien zu machen ist etwas mühsam wenns auch einfacher geht!

Danke schonmal für Antworten


----------



## forsterm (6. August 2006)

Hallo,
also eine fertige Klasse oder so etwas in der Art kenn ich jetzt nicht, aber du könntest doch die *.ini Datei mit der [phpf]prase_ini_file[/phpf] Funktion in ein Array einlesen, dass Array bearbeiten und dann wieder in die Datei schreiben.

mfg
forsterm


----------



## RS9999 (6. August 2006)

Vorschlag:


```
<?php 

   if(isset($_POST['senden'])){

      $daten = $_POST['text'];
      $datei_neu = fopen('datei.ini','w');
      fwrite($datei_neu,$daten,10000);
      fclose($datei_neu);

   } 

   $datei = file('datei.ini');

?>
```


```
<form action="<?php echo $_SERVER['PHP_SELF'] ?>" method="POST">
   <textarea name="text" rows="10" cols="80"><?php for($i=0;$i < count($datei);$i++){echo $datei[$i];} ?></textarea><br><br>
   <input type="submit" name="senden" value="senden">
</form>
```


----------

